
Color e-paper will be the big new e-reader trend - kozmonaut
https://goodereader.com/blog/electronic-readers/what-is-next-for-ereaders-in-2020
======
Quequau
I just want an e-reader device that's A4 sized, suitable for technical
documentation and other non-fiction lit, supports open sourced software (and
isn't locked up in some kind of walled garden), and doesn't cost like a
thousand euros.

~~~
mellosouls
Exactly! I want to scroll an A4 page smoothly and quickly, and navigate the
whole document easily; it's been nearly a decade since the Kindle DX, but
those basics are still absent from the standard size devices too - it doesn't
bode well for the current technological choice for screens.

I'm a huge fan of eReaders for fiction and normal reading, but they are still
frustrating to the point of useless for tech docs and the like where pictures
and non-sequential reading are the norm.

